

Ask HN: Who is going to DjangoCon 2009? - icey

I know there are a few HN readers going to DjangoCon this year - maybe we can have a mini HN meetup in Portland for those going and those who already live there.<p>I have never been to Portland, so hopefully one of the Portland regulars can suggest a place.<p>(I tried searching to make sure nobody has asked this yet; if there is a thread going for this already, please let me know!)
======
mattdennewitz
i'll be there

~~~
icey
So far, I know arthurk and Sam_Odio will also be there. qhoxie lives up there
so maybe we do have enough people to try to do a small HN meetup if enough
people are interested.

